# Modulación AM con el MC1496



## maikol (Oct 24, 2007)

¡ Hola a todos! Estoy haciendo un transmisor AM usando el MC1496. En las hojas de especificaciones recomiendan un diseño con tensiones no simétricas y poco usuales (+12V y -6V), además de que no entiendo para qué ciertos componentes. 

Probé a enchufarlo con mi tensión de +5V y -5V y evidentemente no funcionó. Estoy analizándolo internamente para conseguir el punto de polarización igual al suyo. De todas maneras empiezo a dudar que consiga hacerlo funcionar.

Querría saber si alguien ya lo ha usado y ha tenido que lidiar con todo esto. Ya me advirtieron de que era difícil de poner a punto. En fin, ¡ muchas gracias!


----------



## shura182 (Nov 18, 2007)

hola que tal yo tambien lo use y si efectivamente te encuentras con varias dificultades lo que te recomiendo es que te fijes bien en la parte del potenciometro y en tus generadores de funciones.


----------



## Electronico.puro (May 22, 2008)

mira, no es dificil utilizar el mc1496. solo arma el circuito como te indica el diagrama, y que no te extrañe el que sean fuentes de distintos voltajes. te recomiendo usar +12 y -8 con un potenciometro de 50k. otra consideracion que debes tener es que la frecuencia de la señal portadora tiene que ser porlomenos 10 veces mas grande que la moduladora para que se pueda apreciar una buena modulacion. y puedes usarla portadora a un voltaje de alrededor de 60mV.


----------



## ricbevi (May 24, 2008)

maikol dijo:
			
		

> ¡ Hola a todos! Estoy haciendo un transmisor AM usando el MC1496. En las hojas de especificaciones recomiendan un diseño con tensiones no simétricas y poco usuales (+12V y -6V), además de que no entiendo para qué ciertos componentes.
> 
> Probé a enchufarlo con mi tensión de +5V y -5V y evidentemente no funcionó. Estoy analizándolo internamente para conseguir el punto de polarización igual al suyo. De todas maneras empiezo a dudar que consiga hacerlo funcionar.
> 
> Querría saber si alguien ya lo ha usado y ha tenido que lidiar con todo esto. Ya me advirtieron de que era difícil de poner a punto. En fin, ¡ muchas gracias!



A ver si esto te sirve...normalmente acá en Argentina todos los BLU nacionales que conozco utilizan el MC1496 como modulador balanceado y como veras no es tan complicado de usar.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Electronico.puro (May 24, 2008)

si estas usando el mc1496 para pasarlo a blu, entonces que estas utilizando para modular la señal....tiene que ser un modulador y uno balanceado en caso de que quieras hacerlo blu.
espero tu respuesta... y otra cosa si estas pensando en tener tambien un receptor tienes que asegurarte de que el receptor tambien tenga un circuito que vuelva a poner la portadora.


----------



## ivanorf (Abr 17, 2009)

hola, yo utilice este circuito hace poco, y me funciono bien, lo polarice con los +12 y los -8 que vienen en las hojas de especificaciones, el pot no me dio mucha lata,


----------



## Viyi (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola, me podrian mandar el diagrama del circuito modulador de am con el ic 1496.. ese que esta ahii es el transmisor completo si no estoy mal... quiero solo el modulador.. si alguien me lo podria facilitar le estaria muy agradecido!


----------



## J2C (Ago 26, 2009)

Viyi 

En la Hoja de Datos (datasheet) del MC1496 del fabricante ONSEMI tenes la figura 27 en la pagína 10 un Modulador de AM. En todo caso avisame y subo esa Datasheet.

Saludos.               JuanKa.-


----------



## don C (Oct 30, 2009)

ivanorf dijo:


> hola, yo utilice este circuito hace poco, y me funciono bien, lo polarice con los +12 y los -8 que vienen en las hojas de especificaciones, el pot no me dio mucha lata,


ey ivanorf, me puedes ayudar a que funcione mi ckto pasa que lo implemte en una placa con los mismos componentes que tengo en mi diagrama y no me resulta help me! tengo que presentar mi trabajo el martes....=O



J2C dijo:


> Viyi
> 
> En la Hoja de Datos (datasheet) del MC1496 del fabricante ONSEMI tenes la figura 27 en la pagína 10 un Modulador de AM. En todo caso avisame y subo esa Datasheet.
> 
> Saludos. JuanKa.-


J2C tu haz implementado este ckto? necesito tu ayuda para preguntarte como lo hiciste con que frecuencias cuantos voltios todo lo demas....help me! estoy usando el mismo diagrama que citas pero no nada, no le doy....


----------



## J2C (Oct 31, 2009)

DonC

No lo he implementado, pero hace casi 30 años atras trabaje en una empresa de telecomunicaciones. Fabricabamos, probabamos e instalabamos equipos Multiplex Telefónicos por División de Frecuencias (Mux FDM) y cada MODEM (canal telefónico) tenia dos de estos integrados en Tx y dos en Rx.

El primer modulador con 48KHz y el segundo con una portadora que podia ser de entre 112 KHz a 156 KHz. Funcionaban siempre, rara vez el problema era el Modulador o Demodulador y te hablo de 100 canales fabricados/probados por dia.

La alimentacion de esos equipos era de 12 Volt's positivo a masa que no seria problema para nosotros, si se controlaban muchisimo los niveles de la señal de audio a transmitir y de las portadoras modulantes/demodulantes a niveles de +/- 0,3 dB.

Pero te ofrezco mi ayuda a ir definiendo el circuito y los valores a usar. Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## Zilog80 (Nov 2, 2009)

Saludos a todos.
El circuito publicado más arriba es muy similar a lo que tengo de otras publicaciones.
Disculpen la autoreferencia, pero yo creo que si armas dicho circuito te tendría que funcioanar sin problemas.
Podes acoplarlo a cualquier etapa de RF. Si necesitas algún circuito podría subir alguno.
En radio, en la banda de 40 metros he comunicado con dos estaciones en Doble Banda Lateral usando el MC1496.
Saludos y a pasarla bien.
Diego.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 2, 2009)

Tambien debes considerar las adaptaciones de impendancias entre "stages".

Que VFO estas usando?? Tienes osciloscopio?


----------



## ThrAnCh (Nov 9, 2009)

La modulacion AM del MC1496 pude simularla en el CIRCUIT MAKER ... estem
alguien podria ayudarme con el rango de frecuencia  de este integrado , no entiendo muy bien el datasheet


----------



## J2C (Nov 11, 2009)

ThrAnCh

Hasta frecuencias portadoras de 10 MHz tiene una buena supresión de portadora a la salida del mismo, la señal modulante deberia estar en el rango de Audio.

Saludos.                            JuanKa.-


----------



## Magu04 (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola buenos días, quisiera saber si saben como usar el ci sr2206 que es usado para generacion y modulacion, o si saben la forma como meter una señal seno en una onda cuadrada, yo quiero modular por ciclos utiles la señal seno.
Gracfias


----------



## J2C (Ene 25, 2010)

Magu04 

Ese integrado supongo que es el XR2206 de Exar, se puede usar para eso pero se usa normalmente como Generador de Funciones. Si necesitas te puedo pasar la Hoja de Datos y una Nota de Aplicación del mismo.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## Magu04 (Ene 25, 2010)

Gracias si efectivamente es el xr2206, te agradeceria un ejemplo, ya que segun lo que he leido las aplicaciones son al reves de lo que necesito, la onda cuadrada se pasa a la senosoidal que genera internamente el ci


----------



## J2C (Ene 25, 2010)

Magu04

En la siguiente pagina de Exar (http://www.exar.com/Common/Content/ProductDetails.aspx?ID=XR2206) esta la hoja de datos del mismo, empieza mirandola y luego te comento donde esta indicada en la misma la forma de usarlo.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## Magu04 (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola, yo tengo el datasheet y hay un montaje pero no estoy segura de que funcione, quiero comprarlo pero no tengo la seguridad que permita modular en amplitud.
Gracias Lis


----------



## J2C (Ene 26, 2010)

Magu04

El XR2206 permite ser modulado en amplitud dentro de su rango de trabajo: 0.01Hz a 1MHz pero solo suele usarse hasta 100KHz.
Hay una Nota de Aplicación de dicho integrado que te adjunto a esta respuesta, se que años aaaaaaaaa..... entregaban una plaqueta acorde a esta nota de aplicación para desarrolladores.

En definitiva es un integrado expecificio para Generadores de Funciones con todas las alternativas.

Todo depende de cual sea el uso que tu le deseas dar, yo solo te puedo ayudar con la información de la Datasheet ya que no tengo ningun integrado en mi poder y no tenia pensado comprarlo.

Saludos.              JuanKa.-


----------



## frederyps (Nov 12, 2010)

que pena pero les agradeceria estoy montando un modulador balanceado y no funciona sera la configuracion monte los del datasheet y nada y sera que el chip es pirata y  si le coloco una portadora de 10mhz si funciona


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 21, 2010)

Aqui les envio un video que realice para los que deban o quieran trabajar con el MC1496 como modulador AM

*ESQUEMA*


*VIDEO*




 
Saludos


----------



## nogui (Feb 22, 2011)

exelente modulaicon muchas gracias espero me sirva y sea claro el plano


----------

